# Invert lovers show off your berried shrimps :).



## arktixan

Here's 2 pics I took about 5min ago of my RCS.




























the colouration I find is amazing, the orange-ish stripe, and purple-ish body.


----------



## Darkblade48

Here is mine.


----------



## Joeee

I honestly just nuked my aquascape about a week ago and I'm too ashamed on getting a picture of anything in my tank now.


----------



## arktixan

Two newly berried shrimp


----------



## BlueEL

Berried Tiger


----------



## Darkside

I've been waiting for days to catch my vampire shrimp closer to the glass, but they aren't very adventurous, so no pics of them for now.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

This CRS girl is actually berried =) but shes so thick that you can barely make out the shadow of the eggs =)


----------



## pat3612

Iam off to the cottage for the week I will put up pics when I get back Very nice shrimps guys


----------



## bigfishy

my peacock bass's frozen berried shrimps


----------



## Darkblade48

bigfishy said:


> my peacock bass's frozen berried shrimps


 We meant live shrimp, silly!


----------



## whenfishfly?

Can't really see that she's berried.. but she is..









Its seems i don't know how to insert a pic into the post.. oh well that will do ..lol..


----------



## tobalman

some old pictures that I took awhile back


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Wow, that was cool!


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, that was cool!


WOW SO RED. is this cherry shrimp?


----------



## violet

Great pictures. What cameras are you guys using?


----------



## arktixan

violet said:


> Great pictures. What cameras are you guys using?


I am currently using 
Nikon D3000 with 55mm Lens... though I don't know if I want to invest in a better lens.


----------



## tobalman

I use Nikon D90, with tamron macro 90mm lens.

the last picture of my post is my line breed cherry shrimp without the line on its back. I called them "Neon Red Cherry Shrimps" others may called them Fired Red cherry shrimp or painted Red cherry shrimps etc..


----------



## dl88dl

tobalman said:


> I use Nikon D90, with tamron macro 90mm lens.
> 
> the last picture of my post is my line breed cherry shrimp without the line on its back. I called them "Neon Red Cherry Shrimps" others may called them Fired Red cherry shrimp or painted Red cherry shrimps etc..


Very nice pics


----------



## Greg_o

tobalman - any tips for using a DSLR with a macro lens?

I have a real hard time focusing, and have issues with the extremely narrow DOF.


----------



## tobalman

Hi

All my macro shoots were done in manual mode.

I set to the highest Depth of field. 22 or higher, shutter at 1/200, ISO 200.

As of light I have an SB800 right above my object (by using an off shoes cable SC-29)

TIPS in order to get a nice clear picture your subject in my case is the cherry shrimp

1 - clean your glass tank to spotless using wet newspaper. then wait for it to dry before taking any picture.

2 - Wait for your subject get closer to the glass the closer the better as water in between will distore and softer your images.

3 - lens is pointing directly to the shrimp (not above or below as the glass tank when view in angle will reduce and distore the image.)

4 - try to focus on the eyes and for macro shoots I only use manual focus.

I shoots at least 50 pictures and only have a few good one.

That's it fire away baby.



Greg_o said:


> tobalman - any tips for using a DSLR with a macro lens?
> 
> I have a real hard time focusing, and have issues with the extremely narrow DOF.


----------



## Greg_o

thanks tobalman. I do agree manual all the way. I'm assuming when you say set the DOF to 22 or higher you're referring to the aperture?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Here is a picture of a few more of my shrimpies =P

BKK berried









striata berried









yellow cheeks


----------



## camboy012406

Jiang604 said:


> Here is a picture of a few more of my shrimpies =P
> 
> BKK berried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> striata berried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow cheeks


Wow, so beatiful. I hope you will sell them in the future


----------



## Ebi-Ken

camboy012406 said:


> Wow, so beatiful. I hope you will sell them in the future


I do sell them =)


----------



## camboy012406

Jiang604 said:


> I do sell them =)


How much??


----------



## killer007

>.< very very nice....
bbk looks very good ah.....
and also all the sulawesi shrimps...


----------



## matti2uude

They're all incredible looking shrimp.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Jiang604 said:


> This CRS girl is actually berried =) but shes so thick that you can barely make out the shadow of the eggs =)


Beautiful SSS and Harlequin. I should ask you for advise as you seem to know how to take care of your delicate shrimps.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Beautiful SSS and Harlequin. I should ask you for advise as you seem to know how to take care of your delicate shrimps.


Thankyou CrystalMethShrimp, once keeping shrimp has become routine and you don't fuss around with water params. You will find the enjoyment of shrimp keeping in the genetics of and selective breeding combinations of shrimps in how to obtain thickness, whiteness, and purity. =)


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Any tips you can post up??

What are your tank para for CRS?
how often and how much do you feed?

anything I can do for shrimp let survival rate to increase?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Any tips you can post up??
> 
> What are your tank para for CRS?
> how often and how much do you feed?
> 
> anything I can do for shrimp let survival rate to increase?


pm'd you as this is a picture thread =P


----------



## camboy012406

Jiang604 said:


> pm'd you as this is a picture thread =P


pm me also.im interested taking care of them in the future


----------



## matti2uude

Berried Blueberry shrimp


----------



## camboy012406

matti2uude said:


> Berried Blueberry shrimp


wow looksgood is there any strawberry shrimp?


----------



## matti2uude

camboy012406 said:


> wow looksgood is there any strawberry shrimp?


Sorry no strawberries only cherries, blueberries and oranges.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

What kind of shrimps is it?
*I supposed to interbreed with cherries!*

And I don't see it in the interbreeding chart here: http://www.shrimp-tank.com/interbreeding


----------



## matti2uude

igor.kanshyn said:


> What kind of shrimps is it?
> *I supposed to interbreed with cherries!*
> 
> And I don't see it in the interbreeding chart here: http://www.shrimp-tank.com/interbreeding


I believe they are neocaridina heteropoda var. Blueberry.

They will interbreed with cherries. They will change colour with different water conditions and different food.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> I believe they are neocaridina heteropoda var. Blueberry.
> 
> They will interbreed with cherries. They will change colour with different water conditions and different food.


It might be a *rainbow shrimp*. They are known as freshwater shrimps that changes color easily.
They will be _caridina babaulti_.

Good news, they will not interbreed with cherries 
They should be a little bigger and have more noticeable whitish stripe on the top. Does it look like that?


----------



## matti2uude

They are smaller than cherries and Some have a stripe on their backs that is brownish. They kind of have orange eyes too. The person I got them from said not to mix them with cherries as they will interbreed. He also said feeding them spinach will make them more blue.


----------



## camboy012406

I search on the internet I think its not blueberry. they are blue pearl. correct me pf im wrong igor.


----------



## matti2uude

They are definitely not blue pearl shrimp.


----------



## BettaBeats

matti2uude said:


> They are definitely not blue pearl shrimp.


I agree. they are too dark. Rainbow shrimp is a fairly likely match though.

Good luck on raising the shrimplettes though!


----------



## matti2uude

BettaBeats said:


> I agree. they are too dark. Rainbow shrimp is a fairly likely match though.
> 
> Good luck on raising the shrimplettes though!


Yes they could be Rainbow shrimp. The one in the pic is from my first batch of babies. The parents I bought are in another tank. These shrimplettes will be my F2s. Here's a pic of one with the stripe.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

You have interesting shrimp, Matt 

Blueberry shrimps were created bee, they have relatively solid color and grow and breed slowly like CRS. I think this is not your case.

I still feel that it's one of zebra/indian babauliti shrimps. Make more pictures.

There is a funny coincidence. I just bought 'blue pear' shrimps today. They are still in a small delivery box. I'm looking at them and there is no blue at all. 1here the heck that blue color supposed to be?


----------



## matti2uude

Yes I believe you are right Igor. After doing some research the past couple of days I think that they are Caridina cf. Bababaulti var. stripes. 

Your Blue Pearl shrimp have probably lost their colour due to stress. After being in your tank for a while the blue colour should come back. My shrimp seem to only show the blue colour when they are stressed.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

here are a few pictures of some plump females =)


----------



## camboy012406

one of my taiwan reds got berried


----------



## bettaforu

Those blueberry shrimps are actually a Babaulti, they come in different colors and change colors for whatever reasons, background, food, water parameters etc. I have several of them, some are blue, some brown, some greenish.

They are sometimes called Rainbow shrimps because of the ability to change to all the colors of the rainbow. When I got mine they were a very dark blue color, but now they are more brown with white band down the back, some have the banding across too.

Unfortunately they do NOT reproduce the blue color! Its just a form of color morph that happens, with no real info on them other than they change color!

They are definitely not Blue Pearl, blue pearl are very small in size and these Babaulti's can be bigger than cherry shrimps!

Frank....great pictures of the Harlequins!


----------



## Beijing08

*They finally got to her*

Last night I watched an epic battle as four male blue pearls tried to seize my female who'd just molted..and when lights came on this morning, VOILA we have a fully berried mother.
p.s. colour is due to the shrimp inside a clear breeding box, no substrate.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Berried blue pearl video*

Look at my Berried blue pearl shrimp videos 

She is ready to give birth. Shrimplet eyes are easy to see!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

igor.kanshyn said:


> Look at my Berried blue pearl shrimp videos
> 
> She is ready to give birth. Shrimplet eyes are easy to see!


And she gave birth to her babies last night !!!


----------



## bettaforu

Hi Igor, sooo glad she worked out for you! I knew she was close when I brought her down. How many babies do you think you got...is the other female still berried too? Blue Pearls look sooo much nicer on black substrate, as it brings out the blue color!

I am off on my vacation Thursday, so won't be back until Nov 1st week. I am placing an order for Crystal shrimps that week, so IF anyone wants any Reds or Blacks let me know by email. These are high quality CRS and CBS, and US bred, so nice to outcross with your local bred ones.

Now for the Red Tigers to breed that would be something, can't wait to hear if that works out for you! Congrats on the new shrimplets.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

igor.kanshyn said:


> Look at my Berried blue pearl shrimp videos
> 
> She is ready to give birth. Shrimplet eyes are easy to see!


Look at Blue pearl shrimp photos thread as well.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Leon, your pictures are lost now, check your photo-bucked.

I saw pictures yesterday. Your berried OEBT shrimp ROCKS!


----------



## Beijing08

igor.kanshyn said:


> Leon, your pictures are lost now, check your photo-bucked.
> 
> I saw pictures yesterday. Your berried OEBT shrimp ROCKS!


Yeah I was fiddling with photobucket website a bit. They are now moved to Inverts section  special place just for OEBT's


----------



## camboy012406

saw 2 berried red fire today.. they are so red and thick


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> saw 2 berried sakura red fire today.. they are so red and thick


That's cool!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's cool!


Where did you get them from?


----------



## matti2uude

Here's one of my berried CRS


----------



## Beijing08

matti2uude said:


> Here's one of my berried CRS


Craaazzyyy. How long?
A grade crs?


----------



## matti2uude

I'm not sure how long it's been berried. I think it's an A grade.


----------



## matti2uude

I have a berried zebra shrimp. She's been berried for about a week now.


----------



## camboy012406

wow. thats good!!


----------



## matti2uude

Berried SS


----------

